# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Gute Lern-Videos -- hat jemand nen Tipp?

## jan_mediklin

Hey, habt ihr noch ein paar gute Tipps, wo man gut aufbereitete Lern-Videos auf youtube findet? Fr den praktischen Teil der Zahnmedizin gibt es ja schon einige echt gute, aber kennt ihr vielleicht auch welche, die die Theorie erklren? 
Postet doch mal hier rein!

----------


## baugruen

kennst du die von der "university of michigan" schon? die sind zwar zum teil von annodazumal, aber manches hat sich seitdem auch nicht so verndert (z.B. die anatomie der zhne).

----------


## zahnstein24

Shotgun Histology! Seeehr gut fr Mikroskopische Anatomie. Wenn man Englisch versteht.

----------


## anna1708

Dental Online College. (ist auf deutsch). Ziemlich gut, aber leider kostenpflichtig.

----------


## jan_mediklin

Ich antworte mal auf meine eigene Frage, aber vielleicht interessiert sich ja sonst auch noch jemand dafr: wenn man bei youtube nach "dolphin + orthodontics" sucht, bekommt man echt schn gemachte Videos, wie kieferorthopdische Gertschaften wirken. Find ich wirklich sehr anschaulich gemacht.

----------

